# May IDA Webinar - Cosmetic Engine Detailing - Thursday Night May 19th



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*May IDA Webinar - Cosmetic Engine Detailing - Thursday Night May 19th*

This Thursday night May 19th, I'll be teaching a webinar on how to safely include cosmetic engine detailing to your current detailing packages or add cosmetic engine detailing as a profitable menu item on your list of detailing services.

*Here are the times,*

4:00pm Pacific Time
6:00pm Central Time
7:00pm Eastern Time

Here's the link for more information and to also test your computer as we'll be using GoToMeeting software for this Webinar.

*IDA Webinar - Cosmetic Engine Detailing*

There are two kinds of engine detailing,

*1: Traditional Engine Detailing* - This includes using an engine degreaser and flushing the engine compartment with water.

*2: Cosmetic Engine Detailing* - This includes using waterless washes, all-purpose-cleaners and plastic dressings but no running water.

The topic of this webinar will be the second type, Cosmetic Engine Detailing.

*Price of the IDA Webinar*
Free for members and $25 for non-members.

Non-members who join within 30 days of the webinar may apply the registration fee to membership dues.

(*Click here to join the IDA*) .

*Note:* In order to login and watch and interact with myself and others during the Webinar you must have the GoToMeeting software or App already installed and setup on your electronic device.

So if you're planning on participating don't wait till the last minute to the correct software downloaded and configured. Do it today. There's software for,


PC
MAC
iPhone
Android
Etc.

Cosmetic Engine Detailing - Fast - Safe - Easy

Before










After










Before










After


----------

